# Good Dog Groomers - Bournemouth



## KayteeLouu (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone from the land of Bournemouth know of any REALLY good dog groomers? Little Pepper is 12 weeks old this week and I'd really like to take him for his first trim =)

He's a Pepper and Salt Mini Schnauzer so I would like someone who won't just give him a 'one cut suits all' sort of thing; I don't think they will give him the full Schnauzer treatment at this age.. but I would just like him to get used to being groomer somewhere other than home =)

Any advice would be greatly appreciated =D


----------



## KayteeLouu (Jun 6, 2012)

And why hasn't this post been included in New Posts? I dont understand.


----------



## KayteeLouu (Jun 6, 2012)

bumpety bump


----------

